# Alle Spiele ruckeln plötzlich



## 94erBrom (17. August 2013)

*Alle Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Hallo Leute.

Habe seit kurzem folgendes Problem:
Sobald ich ein Spiel länger als 2 Minuten spiele, beginnt es zu ruckeln, es gibt extreme Framerate-Einbrüche und nach kurzer Zeit rührt sich im Spiel gar nichts mehr. Auch das Pausen-Menü öffnet sich nur stockend, der Mauszeiger bewegt sich auch nur noch sehr schwergängig.

Im Task-Manager äußert sich das Problem in einer extrem hohen Auslastung der CPU, verursacht durch den Spiele-Prozess.
Benutze ein MSI FX600 mit Intel i3 m350 @ 2,26Ghz, habe den RAM auf 8GB erhöht und eine 1TB-Festplatte verbaut. Das System funktionierte bisher ohne Probleme, auch Crysis 2, AC3, Hitman Absolution, oder das aktuelle Tomb Raider funktionierten ohne Probleme. Habe das Notebook seit etwa 2 1/2 Jahren. Es ist vom Hersteller eine Taste zum Overclocking der CPU verbaut, diese habe ich bei Titeln neuer als 2011 auch recht häufig verwendet.

Habe bereits alle Partitionen mit Kaspersky Rescue Disk und den aktuellsten Virensignaturen gescannt, jedoch ohne einen Virus zu finden. Habe die System-Partition bereits formatiert und Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit neu installiert. Alle Treiber sind aktuell. Als Virenschutz habe ich Microsoft Security Essentials installiert.

Zur Hitzeentwicklung beim Gaming:
Die früher beim Gaming abgegangene Abluft des Lüfters schätze ich auf nicht mehr als 35 Grad, andere Angaben zur Hitzeentwicklung vor Auftreten des Problems kann ich nicht machen. Die Abluft scheint mir zur Zeit nicht wärmer als vor dem Problem.

Ist es möglich, dass es sich um einen CPU-Schaden auf Grund zu häufigen Overclockings handelt?
Ist eventuell der Lüfter nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung?
Windows ist zur Zeit ohne SP1 und ohne die aktuellsten Updates. Vor der Neuinstallation war das Betriebssystem jedoch vollständig aktuell.

Habe zur Zeit nur Geld für Ersatzteile, aber nicht für einen neuen Rechner oder Laptop.
Bin auf Grund der Berufsschule auf das Gerät angewiesen, und habe sonst keine Möglichkeit zum Gaming.

Hoffe, ihr kennt das Problem und dessen Lösung.

Viele liebe Grüße

94erBrom


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (17. August 2013)

*AW: Alle Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Die zwei Minuten hören sich verdächtig nach Runtertackten wegen Überhitzung an.
Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit einem Laptop (aber auch schon Desktop Rechner). Die Lösung war einfach die Laptoplüftung zu entstauben. Da kann sich in den Jahren einiges an Dreck angesammelt haben. Bei mir kann schon eine Staubwolke raus , als ich nur mal kräftig in die Lüftungsschlitze gepustet habe.

Die Overclocking-Taste sollte nicht daran schuld sein, die mehr entstehende Wärme ist schließlich im Kühlkonzept bedacht, oder sollte es zumindest sein.


----------



## Deathranger (17. August 2013)

*AW: Alle Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

lad dir mal HWMonitor - Download - CHIP Online und schau mal Wenn du spielst Die temps von gpu und cpu an


----------



## leckerbier (17. August 2013)

*AW: Alle Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Wie wäre es wenn du Windows erstmal aktualisieren würdest. Microsoft aktualisiert das Betriebssystem nicht aus Langeweile.


----------



## DP455 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Alle Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Ich würde ja mit Hilfe von GPU-Z erstmal ein Throtteln der Grafikkarte wegen Überhitzung ausschließen wollen. Einfach vor dem Zocken ein Häckchen bei "Log to file" (zu finden unter "Sensoren" / "Sensors") setzen und danach wieder entfernen. Da ja gleichzeitig Kern- und Speichertakt, sowie Temperatur und bei der GT325M auch Auslastung geloggt werden, sollte ein Throtteln wegen Überhitzung aus dem Log-File auf jeden Fall ersichtlich sein. Parallel dazu könnte man ja mit dem HWMonitor die CPU-Temperatur loggen (STRG / CTRL + S)...


----------



## 94erBrom (18. August 2013)

*AW: Alle Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Hab mit Druckluft den Lüfter und die Gehäuseöffnung, über die die Abluft entweicht, gereinigt. Rechner läuft jetzt wieder ohne Probleme. War wohl ein Wärmeproblem.
Noch mal danke und ein schönes Wochenende.

94erBrom


----------

